# Christmas Present



## WorkinDirt (Dec 23, 2016)

Got the Gransfors Bruks small forest axe from Santa this year.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice, what does it weigh?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 24, 2016)

Christmas is 2 days away.


----------



## WorkinDirt (Dec 24, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Nice, what does it weigh?


The head is 1.5 lbs. 19" handle.


----------



## WorkinDirt (Dec 24, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Christmas is 2 days away.


Travel logistics of Christmas started last night.


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 4, 2017)

I got the Scandinavian.


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 4, 2017)

And the GB maul and mini hatchet.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 4, 2017)

I really want to try one of their mauls some day.


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 5, 2017)

Marshy said:


> I really want to try one of their mauls some day.



Got the maul too. Hopefully I'll get to try it next week.


----------

